# Microsoft Unveils Xbox One



## mechman

The most exciting moment of today’s Xbox Reveal came when our Interactive Entertainment Business president, Don Mattrick, unveiled the new Xbox, Xbox One. In this video, Yusuf Mehdi, Senior Vice President of Marketing and Strategy; Phil Spencer, Corporate Vice President Microsoft Studios, and Marc Whitten, Chief Product Officer from the IEB Division, discuss Xbox One.

Created for today and the decade ahead, Xbox One is designed to be the all-in-one games and entertainment system which puts you at the center of all your games, TV, movies, music, sports and Skype. 


“Xbox One is designed to deliver a whole new generation of blockbuster games, television and entertainment in a powerful, all-in-one device,” said Mattrick. “Our unique modern architecture brings simplicity to the living room and for the first time ever, the ability to instantly switch across your games and entertainment.”

With Xbox One, games push the boundaries of realism and TV obeys your commands. You can say “Xbox On” to launch with your personalized Xbox One Home screen, discover what’s popular on TV or your friends’ latest gaming achievements all using your voice. The more you interact with Xbox One, the more it gets to know you and learns what you like. Putting you at the center of your living room entertainment, some of the breakthrough Xbox One features include:



TV on Xbox One: Navigate and watch live TV from your cable, telco or satellite set-top box through your Xbox One.

Home: Turn on your entertainment system with two powerful words, “Xbox On” and a custom-tailored Home dashboard welcomes you with your favorite games, TV and entertainment.

Snap: Do two things at once on the biggest screen in your home. Use Snap to jump into a multiplayer battle while watching your favorite movie, chat with friends on Skype while watching live TV or track your fantasy team on TV as you watch the big game and so much more.

Skype for Xbox One: Specially designed for Xbox One, chat with friends on your TV in stunning HD, or for the first time ever, hold group Skype calls on your TV.

Trending: Stay on top of what’s hot on TV by discovering the entertainment that’s popular among your friends and see what’s trending within the Xbox community

OneGuide: Find your favorite entertainment easily, searching by network, name or time, all with the sound of your voice and presented in a tailored program guide.
To create the most advanced Xbox system ever designed for games, TV and entertainment, the Xbox team created a state-of-the-art gaming operating system and fused it with an equally amazing entertainment platform, resulting in no switching inputs to watch TV or play a game. An 8-core x86 processor and over five billion transistors make lag and load times a thing of the past, so you can instantly jump between your games and entertainment at lightning speed or run a host of apps right alongside your game with no loss in performance.

Source: Microsoft


----------



## JQueen

Sounds pretty good :T


----------



## tripplej

I will like to see how it is against the playstation 4. Both should be out I suspect during the holidays this year. Should be interesting to see how the two go against each other.

Xbox had to have subscription before. I am assuming this will continue?


----------



## tripplej

I just read an article from bbc, see link here. where it mentions that pre-owned games may require fee payment. 

Which means, borrowing a game from a friend will require you to pay as well for using that game. 

I think this payment idea will not help them.


----------



## JQueen

tripplej said:


> I just read an article from bbc, see link here. where it mentions that pre-owned games may require fee payment.
> 
> Which means, borrowing a game from a friend will require you to pay as well for using that game.
> 
> I think this payment idea will not help them.


And the rich get richer... Unreal if true


----------



## gorb

The corporations are always looking for ways to make more money and somehow penalize people who borrow games or buy used. I wonder how that will affect companies like gamefly.

The new consoles do look interesting, but I play mine so infrequently I think I'll probably wait a few years to pick these up, unless there is a game I absolutely want to play.


----------



## tripplej

I can see the money rational from the company point of view. It is a good way to ensure you 1) stop folks from taking games for free from whatever source they are getting it and 2) more revenue for the company.


----------



## JQueen

How will that work with rentals :dontknow:.....post 1000 wahooo :yes:


----------



## tripplej

JQueen said:


> How will that work with rentals :dontknow:.....post 1000 wahooo :yes:


congrats on the post 1K posts! 

As for rentals, I can see the rental prices going up! 

I think physical discs are slowly going away and streaming (online) playing will be pushed more and more. This will also cut down on freeloaders so to speak.


----------



## chashint

Here is a follow up article where some of the questions are answered.
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2013/05/phil-harrison-xbox-one/ 
My wife plays games on consoles, I have always played on the PC.
Eventually we will probably get one (maybe both) new consoles, but it will most likely be a year or two down the road.
There's really nothing we find lacking with the PS3 right now, and while new software will dry up for the 360 and PS3 it's also going to be hard for the developers to ignore the installed hardware base for two maybe three years depending on how well received the new hardware is.


----------



## JQueen

chashint said:


> Here is a follow up article where some of the questions are answered.
> http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2013/05/phil-harrison-xbox-one/
> My wife plays games on consoles, I have always played on the PC.
> Eventually we will probably get one (maybe both) new consoles, but it will most likely be a year or two down the road.
> There's really nothing we find lacking with the PS3 right now, and while new software will dry up for the 360 and PS3 it's also going to be hard for the developers to ignore the installed hardware base for two maybe three years depending on how well received the new hardware is.


Thanks for the Link


----------



## jstanley214

You will not have to pay a fee. That was a rumor. Both systems had a similar rumor but they are just now shutting that down. I think that as far as specs go, both systems are pretty much the same. The only thing that I think will set them apart is the Kinect and new entertainment options on the Xbox. I'm thrilled that Microsoft and the NFL have teamed up. I just really hope that means eventually games will be broadcasted on the Xbox. I don't want to get another U-Verse receiver to hook up to my projector just for football games.


----------



## tripplej

Thanks for the link. It does help clear up a lot of questions in regards to fee's, etc. I will wait and see the reviews. I also like the PS4 so I am debating which to get. Both are better then the Wii U from what I can tell. Let's see what happens once both units (PS4 and Xbox One) are available for the masses.


----------



## TheLaw612

Still a lot of questions to be answered. I was initially set on pre-ordering the XBOX One but now I may wait until the dust clears. I have both a PS3 and a 360 and I only use my PS3 for watching blu-rays. All my gaming is done on the 360 so I doubt I'll get the PS4 now that the XBOX One has blu-ray. - I'm not a fan of the Sony controller lay out.


----------



## jstanley214

My mind is set on the new Xbox. It provides everything I want plus some. I'm really looking forward to the release.


----------



## tripplej

I never owned a xbox 360, so is there a game similar to "mario kart" that is available on the wii system ? That is the one game my kids love to play on the wii. If there a similar game on 360 then it will most likely be available on the Xbox One which will make it easier for me to get..


----------



## AlphaPie

Xbox had halo. Now ps4 has the next "halo", which is called Destiny from Bungie. At the moment the ps4 has the allure for me. I wonder what flagship game the Xbox One will feature...


----------



## hyghwayman

*Destiny Announced for Xbox One*



by DeeJ said:


> Today, we're happy to announce that we've added a fourth console to the list of Destiny platforms. Destiny will ship on PlayStation 4, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, and the recently announced Xbox One. We're excited by the opportunity to reach more players than ever before, and we can't wait to show you more of what we've been up to at this year’s E3.


I'll be getting the Xbox One for sure now


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie

AlphaPie said:


> Xbox had halo. Now ps4 has the next "halo", which is called Destiny from Bungie. At the moment the ps4 has the allure for me. I wonder what flagship game the Xbox One will feature...


Um, Destiny will be on both the Xbox One and the PS4. Also Microsoft announced that the Xbox One will have 15 exclusives (8 will be new IPs) in the first year. E3 is almost here, 8 more days and we'll see what both have to offer.


----------



## tripplej

My main concern with these new gaming systems (xbox, wii U, ps4) is the ability to play old games since we can go to rental places to check the games out and later if we are interested purchase them..


----------



## Pav26

This will come as a real blow to some - no backwards compatibilty. Read more here

Oh, and this - apparently used games will be somewhat 'restricted' - More here

E3 is where things get really interesting.


----------



## jstanley214

Well the backwards compatibility issue is due to the new architecture being used. For me, I'm not worried about that part. I only have a few games I play anyways. Besides, once you get used to the new graphics of the new games, I likely wouldn't care to play the old games. I am interested in the used games issue though however, that won't be a deterrent for me.


----------



## Pav26

I still love how it looks like a VHS player  










But seriously I think they did the right thing with the retro look - sort of a cool art deco thing going on here!


----------



## tripplej

I believe for folks who want to rent games and/or use their old games, sony ps4 is the only way to go. Xbox will lose a lot of folks especially those who rent games.


----------



## Ares

As far B/C goes for consoles the writing is on the wall, now for the issue of used/rented games I would have to agree that it will indeed turn a lot of gamers off. Since Shuhei Yoshida said "PS4 will not require an always online connection and, it will not block the use of second hand titles." which he repeated this month but he also said "Any DRM on used games will be left up to the publisher in question."


----------



## jstanley214

Here is the link to official details. Used games is up to the publisher not Microsoft. The Xbox does have to connect once every 24 hours. Kind of stupid but it doesn't sway me away from getting one. http://m.ign.com/articles/2013/06/06/microsoft-details-xbox-one-used-games-always-online


----------



## Ares

jstanley214 said:


> Here is the link to official details. Used games is up to the publisher not Microsoft. The Xbox does have to connect once every 24 hours. Kind of stupid but it doesn't sway me away from getting one. http://m.ign.com/articles/2013/06/06/microsoft-details-xbox-one-used-games-always-online


While used games are up to the publishers it seems that MS has put into place a set of rules for it.



Microsoft said:


> your friends and family, your guests and acquaintances get unlimited access to all of your games. Anyone can play your games on your console--regardless of whether you are logged in or their relationship to you. Xbox One is designed so game publishers can enable you to give your disc-based games to your friends.
> 
> There are no fees charged as part of these transfers. There are two requirements: you can only give them to people who have been on your friends list for at least 30 days and each game can only be given once


----------



## Mike Edwards

yeah, it unfortunately seems that the "it's left up to the publisher to decide" is really a scapegoat since their rules and regulations for sales/gifts are so draconian it's almost semantics


----------



## Ares

Maybe I'm reading too much into it but it sound like a game will be registered to your console and you will only be allowed to lend it out once. So if I understand this.....this will pretty much but an end to used game sales, because let's be honest what publisher wouldn't want to limit your ability to trade, lend, or resale your games.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Ares said:


> Maybe I'm reading too much into it but it sound like a game will be registered to your console and you will only be allowed to lend it out once. So if I understand this.....this will pretty much but an end to used game sales, because let's be honest what publisher wouldn't want to limit your ability to trade, lend, or resale your games.


that's exactly what it sounds like. also think about it. who wants to buy a used game from say amazon or ebay or half.com or a pawn shop anymore. who knows if it's already been gifted and you just get a brick. it would mainly be only a good buy if you buy from an "authorized" retailer. a very very very dangerous game MS is playing this year.


----------



## Ares

If it plays out this way it will be like a flashback to the NES days (pre-Funcoland).


----------



## Mike Edwards

Ares said:


> If it plays out this way it will be like a flashback to the NES days (pre-Funcoland).


lol, wow, I forgot about funcoland. I miss them. 

and yeah, this is gonna be very interesting to see how it plays out. If sony is smart they'll just announce the opposite of everything MS has unveiled and make a KILLING this gen.


----------



## Ares

Unfortunately Sony has a patent on tech that would allow such a thing on the PS4 and Shuhei Yoshida said this past week *"Any DRM on used games will be left up to the publisher in question". *It appears that their stance will be in line with MS.

Here's a bit of nostalgia


----------



## Mike Edwards

Ares said:


> Unfortunately Sony has a patent on tech that would allow such a thing on the PS4 and Shuhei Yoshida said this past week *"Any DRM on used games will be left up to the publisher in question". *It appears that their stance will be in line with MS.
> 
> Here's a bit of nostalgia
> 
> 
> YouTube


well, sony and MS have had a patent on that type of tech for over 12+ years. they buy up patents and sit on them for "just in case" scenarios

also sony saying the same thing about used games doesn't mean they'll adopt the same DRM situation. but it's really kinda pointless to jaw about that until we actually HEAR from Sony on the subject.


----------



## Mike Edwards

whelp, as of the E3 announcement it looks like we're looking at a $499 release day price for the XBONE. A bit pricey considering all the flack that the ps3 got for it's $499 and $599 release prices a few years ago. But it WAS to be expected since it's got the kinect bundled into it


----------



## jstanley214

After finally getting to see gameplay, I'm good with the price. Although, that's where I tap out for any console. I don't really care about the things people are saying about it. It seems like a pretty solid system to me. It's going to make a nice addition to my projector. I'll be preordering tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## hyghwayman

Any chance HTS could pull off a Xbox One giveaway

I'll be getting one somehow for sure, MS can take that to the bank

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using HT Shack


----------



## tripplej

Just to update this thread.

Big news. I may have to consider the xbox now. I was leaning toward the Play Station 4 due to all the issues xbox has.. 

from yahoo,


> " An internet connection will not be required to play offline Xbox One games
> 
> After a one-time system set-up with a new Xbox One, you can play any disc based game without ever connecting online again. There is no 24 hour connection requirement and you can take your Xbox One anywhere you want and play your games, just like on Xbox 360.
> 
> Trade-in, lend, resell, gift, and rent disc based games just like you do today
> 
> There will be no limitations to using and sharing games, it will work just as it does today on Xbox 360."


----------



## jstanley214

Yeah I knew there was no way all of that was going to hold up. I understand they need to do something about piracy but they've got to find a better way. They were digging their own grave which is sad considering how much potential the system has. A lot of people people are basically saying too little too late though. I didn't sway me one way or the other. Mind was still set on getting one. To many entertainment features for my theater room that the PS4 doesn't offer.


----------



## tripplej

yeah. Microsoft had to change the rules. Otherwise, they would have lost to Sony and that would have been terrible for them. Hopefully this rule will bring people back into their side. We shall see of course how it plays out during the xmas holiday rush when both Sony and Microsoft battle it out!


----------



## TheLaw612

I saw this today as well. I was going to get the XB1 regardless because the DRM policies didn't effect me. I'm always connected to the Internet and never trade games or buy used by this is still an interesting turn of events. 

There are a lot of people still saying too little too late so I don't know how this will play out.


----------



## jstanley214

To be completely honest, I don't think they are going to hurt as bad as many people think. There are too many that think Microsoft can do no wrong just as there are those that think Sony can do no wrong. It's always going to be battle between the two just like Apple vs Android. Each one has their own set of positives and negatives. I think Microsoft would have to do much worse than this DRM thing to truly kill off their brand.


----------



## Mike Edwards

jstanley214 said:


> To be completely honest, I don't think they are going to hurt as bad as many people think. There are too many that think Microsoft can do no wrong just as there are those that think Sony can do no wrong. It's always going to be battle between the two just like Apple vs Android. Each one has their own set of positives and negatives. I think Microsoft would have to do much worse than this DRM thing to truly kill off their brand.


I'm not so sure. the stats for pre-orders have been leaked it's a 5:1 ratio in favor of Sony so far. Gamers can be vindictive (look at Sega) and I think the damage has already been done. M$ may rebound a bit from this, but they for sure aren't taking the winning role in this upcoming generation. I know a TON of people who won't even consider going back to M$ because they even considered using the DRM.


----------



## jstanley214

They may take a hit for sure but it won't be enough to pull them under. Once both systems are out and actually being used, I think they'll end up back to their state with the 360 and PS4. Everyone may still be upset about the DRM but I'm sure it will stable off. Plus you've got to think about any exclusives that people coming from an Xbox loved playing. What happens when they are no longer angry about the DRM thing anymore and really miss playing those exclusives? I know for me, it would drive me to go ahead and get one. I guess the only real reason why I personally didn't care about the DRM thing is because I never trade or sale, I rarely ever lend or borrow either. And as for "always on" Internet, I pretty much only play online anyways so it made no difference with me. I can completely understand everyone's issue with it though. But, like I said earlier piracy is a big problem and they have to do something about just in a different way. If we really want to get down to it, we can blame all those out there with modded xboxes burning games for free.


----------



## Mike Edwards

jstanley214 said:


> They may take a hit for sure but it won't be enough to pull them under. Once both systems are out and actually being used, I think they'll end up back to their state with the 360 and PS4. Everyone may still be upset about the DRM but I'm sure it will stable off. Plus you've got to think about any exclusives that people coming from an Xbox loved playing. What happens when they are no longer angry about the DRM thing anymore and really miss playing those exclusives? I know for me, it would drive me to go ahead and get one. I guess the only real reason why I personally didn't care about the DRM thing is because I never trade or sale, I rarely ever lend or borrow either. And as for "always on" Internet, I pretty much only play online anyways so it made no difference with me. I can completely understand everyone's issue with it though. But, like I said earlier piracy is a big problem and they have to do something about just in a different way. If we really want to get down to it, we can blame all those out there with modded xboxes burning games for free.


I tend to disagree. they won't be anywhere NEAR their old status. might take 30% of the market at most. and exclusives? besides Halo and any other M$ owned IP's there are no such things anymore. a timed exclusive at BEST is the worst case scenario. If you looked at E3 pretty much EVERYTHING is multiplatform. the days of massive exclusivity is over. Add the fact that they fell prey to one of the major reasons the PS3 lost the top spot last time.....pricing their system way over the competition. at $500 the Xbone is turning off a lot of people while that $399 price tag is luring in a lot more people on the PS4 side.

Piracy is mostly an over blown number that they spout off anyways, utilizing every download as somone who WOULD have bought the game if they hadn't pirated it (which is so far from the truth it's not even funny). and with the 5:1 pre-order ratios, I'm thinking it was obvious that gamers WERE making a decision. do I think they'll rebound from this. sure, but I just don't think it's gonna be as big a rebound as they were hoping for. In reality, only time will tell.


----------



## jstanley214

Yeah but that ratio was prior to the announcement yesterday. I might go ahead and get both systems. The price difference I can understand but that's only because it comes with the kinect and if games are developed to use the controller while have voice function too, that's going to be awesome. At least if its implemented well.


----------



## Mike Edwards

jstanley214 said:


> Yeah but that ratio was prior to the announcement yesterday. I might go ahead and get both systems. The price difference I can understand but that's only because it comes with the kinect and if games are developed to use the controller while have voice function too, that's going to be awesome. *At least if its implemented well.*


that I'd still be wary on. by all reports the kinect 2 is barely better than the Kinect 1 which is buggy and nearly unuseable for real world applications. my assumption is the kinect will basically be a non issue for it.


----------



## jstanley214

There is no way it's barely better. The biggest issue I had was with having enough light. That's been addressed with an infrared camera. But like you said, only time will tell and true value of each system won't really be known until its mass release. That's always when the true bugs and issues show up. Both systems have a ton of potential and power. Lets just hope both companies can innovate and really utilize what the systems are capable of.


----------



## Ares

With MS there will be a couple of things that will stay stuck in the minds of the Hardcore regardless of what they do now,

1) The whole 24hr connect and DRM
2) Their involvement with Prism 

As Mike pointed out the Hardcore can be vindictive and will make or break a console that has been geared for them ( PS4, XB1). Sega was riding high with the Genesis, then they followed it up with the 32x which was a rehash of Genesis titles, then the Nomad which was a joke and the straw that broke the camels back was the Saturn. 

So no matter how great the Dreamcast was they would never recover because they lost even their base after the Saturn.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Ares said:


> With MS there will be a couple of things that will stay stuck in the minds of the Hardcore regardless of what they do now,
> 
> 1) The whole 24hr connect and DRM
> 2) Their involvement with Prism
> 
> As Mike pointed out the Hardcore can be vindictive and will make or break a console that has been geared for them ( PS4, XB1). Sega was riding high with the Genesis, then they followed it up with the 32x which was a rehash of Genesis titles, then the Nomad which was a joke and the straw that broke the camels back was the Saturn.
> 
> So no matter how great the Dreamcast was they would never recover because they lost even their base after the Saturn.


ugh, don't remind of the dreamcast. such a great underrated system. I miss selling mine


----------



## Ares

The Dreamcast was ahead of it's time it was the first console to have a built-in modem and internet support for online gameplay, I sold the grey one but held onto the black sports model.


----------



## TheLaw612

One thing that does have me worried though is what's to stop MS from implementing their DRM policies after the fact? They wouldn't care about sales as much at that point because we've already bought the system.

I know that's a long shot but it still could have an effect on people who are on the fence about which system to get.


----------



## jstanley214

I agree. You never know. It could be a trap. Lol! Im ok with the it though if it happens. I never trade, borrow or lend anyways. I will likely download all of my games anyways since you can still do that and not have to deal with discs.


----------



## Mike Edwards

yeah, that's a worry for me since EVERY game I buy is $10 at a pawn shop type of deal (out of 90 games I think maybe 10 of them were bought new) and lending is how me and my buddies just swap games around so this would be HUGE for me and my buddies


----------



## Ares

TheLaw612 said:


> One thing that does have me worried though is what's to stop MS from implementing their DRM policies after the fact? They wouldn't care about sales as much at that point because we've already bought the system.
> 
> I know that's a long shot but it still could have an effect on people who are on the fence about which system to get.



That could very much happen and it would be something you would have to agree to, I wouldn't be surprised if it was incorporated into the (TOS).


----------

